# Chronic Functional Abdominal Pain!!!



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

FINALLY, something written by Dr. Drossman with UNC that describes me! Has anyone read this booklet or studied this? It is one of the IFFGD Publications. I have Nonstop chronic abdominal pain without all the other IBS problems. I feel like I've done 100 situps, stomach is knotted up 24/7 without ANY relief!!! Benzo's and pain killers are starting to do nothing!!! Am I alone? HELP, anyone else suffer nonstop chronic pain like this?Breck


----------



## kat1020 (May 3, 2001)

I have had upper right sided abdominal pain for three years. Many tests and no one knows what is wrong. Some days I get really upset. I don't see how I could have all this pain and nothing is wrong. My stomach is so tender I can hardly tough it sometimes.


----------



## kat1020 (May 3, 2001)

I have had upper right sided abdominal pain for three years. Many tests and no one knows what is wrong. Some days I get really upset. I don't see how I could have all this pain and nothing is wrong. My stomach is so tender I can hardly tough it sometimes.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

I had the same pain. It turned out that I had H. Pylori. Have you been tested for that? The pain was actually from a combination of the ulcer I had and the trapped gas I had due to colon spasms. Have you tried all the anti-cholinergics (Levsin, Levbid, Donnatal, Bentyl, Librax)? They work wonders on my pain by reducing the spasming which allows me to pass the trapped gas. I feel for you. I was in this pain for over a year before I found a GI (I had to go to 4) who helped me.Stacey


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

I had the same pain. It turned out that I had H. Pylori. Have you been tested for that? The pain was actually from a combination of the ulcer I had and the trapped gas I had due to colon spasms. Have you tried all the anti-cholinergics (Levsin, Levbid, Donnatal, Bentyl, Librax)? They work wonders on my pain by reducing the spasming which allows me to pass the trapped gas. I feel for you. I was in this pain for over a year before I found a GI (I had to go to 4) who helped me.Stacey


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

I'm going on 3 years of crippling upper abdominal pain under ribs (not to mention the thousands of dollars) I've spent. Doctor's can't find anything. But I still wonder...... Let me know how you're coping. I could use the help..


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

I'm going on 3 years of crippling upper abdominal pain under ribs (not to mention the thousands of dollars) I've spent. Doctor's can't find anything. But I still wonder...... Let me know how you're coping. I could use the help..


----------



## kat1020 (May 3, 2001)

Yes I was tested for Hpylori...negative. Could this be chronic functional abdominal pain???? ITs been going on over 3 years of pain


----------



## kat1020 (May 3, 2001)

Yes I was tested for Hpylori...negative. Could this be chronic functional abdominal pain???? ITs been going on over 3 years of pain


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

kat1020---I have exactly THAT pain too (just under right rib cage) EVERY DAY OF MY LIFE!! It's going on 3 years now and it's beginning to get VERY OLD!! After searching this board daily for the last 3 years and doctors and by the dozen, I've decided that there is no solution but I pray that I am wrong. Good Luck and keep us informed if you find something that works!


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

kat1020---I have exactly THAT pain too (just under right rib cage) EVERY DAY OF MY LIFE!! It's going on 3 years now and it's beginning to get VERY OLD!! After searching this board daily for the last 3 years and doctors and by the dozen, I've decided that there is no solution but I pray that I am wrong. Good Luck and keep us informed if you find something that works!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

CFAP is a lot like IBS EXCEPT there is not a change in bowel habits.Pain IS a predominate feature of IBS, but is coupled with a change in bowel habits.Typically for CFAP the type of med that seems to be favored is antidepressants.NOT for the mood altering properties The effect nerves ALL OVER THE BODY, and one of the things they do in the body is control pain.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

CFAP is a lot like IBS EXCEPT there is not a change in bowel habits.Pain IS a predominate feature of IBS, but is coupled with a change in bowel habits.Typically for CFAP the type of med that seems to be favored is antidepressants.NOT for the mood altering properties The effect nerves ALL OVER THE BODY, and one of the things they do in the body is control pain.K.


----------



## kat1020 (May 3, 2001)

Donna, Glad to see someone else suffers with this...well not glad but you know the old misery loves company. Do you find anything that helps yours. Mine is there everyday...some days are bad and some are not so bad at all. What seems to help mine...a Xanax!!!!


----------



## kat1020 (May 3, 2001)

Donna, Glad to see someone else suffers with this...well not glad but you know the old misery loves company. Do you find anything that helps yours. Mine is there everyday...some days are bad and some are not so bad at all. What seems to help mine...a Xanax!!!!


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

kat1020, yes, xanax helps mine also; however, my doctor will NOT prescribe them for anyone or anything!! She thinks they are the demon drug from hell or something. I try to bum them off my friends occasionally. The closet that she would come to any antianxiety drug was librax which supposedly has librium in it but it does nothing for me! The heating pad is really my best pain reliever (i am sitting with it wrapped around my rib cage right now!) but one cannot very logically walk around at work stuck to a heating pad!! Doctors have been basically useless in my case and pretty much, I have just stopped going and decided that all I was doing was wasting my money!! Have you tried digestive enzymes?? When I first started having this pain, I took Cotazym and it worked pretty well for about 3 months and then it stopped working but it might work for you, you never know. Keep in touch with me as it is difficult to find someone who understands "where you're coming from" or is not just plain sick of listening to my moaning!!! Hope you feel better soon!!Donna


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

kat1020, yes, xanax helps mine also; however, my doctor will NOT prescribe them for anyone or anything!! She thinks they are the demon drug from hell or something. I try to bum them off my friends occasionally. The closet that she would come to any antianxiety drug was librax which supposedly has librium in it but it does nothing for me! The heating pad is really my best pain reliever (i am sitting with it wrapped around my rib cage right now!) but one cannot very logically walk around at work stuck to a heating pad!! Doctors have been basically useless in my case and pretty much, I have just stopped going and decided that all I was doing was wasting my money!! Have you tried digestive enzymes?? When I first started having this pain, I took Cotazym and it worked pretty well for about 3 months and then it stopped working but it might work for you, you never know. Keep in touch with me as it is difficult to find someone who understands "where you're coming from" or is not just plain sick of listening to my moaning!!! Hope you feel better soon!!Donna


----------



## kellygirl55 (Apr 15, 2002)

I have had the pain in my right side for two years, coupled with periodic chest pain, ecexema and in the past couple months diagnosed with IBS. I refuse to accept IBS as a final assessement. I tend to beleive that "candida or some sort of yeast infection or parasite" may be responsible and has been finding residence in my intestines (right side pain). I have had EKG's, blood work, Upper GI,to name a few.... colonscopy (next week) Last May I had thyroid removed (due to goiter developed after birth of daughter 6 years ago)Up to that point I could count on one hand the amount of times I had been to DR. Thanx for the board , you people know more than DR's.


----------



## kellygirl55 (Apr 15, 2002)

I have had the pain in my right side for two years, coupled with periodic chest pain, ecexema and in the past couple months diagnosed with IBS. I refuse to accept IBS as a final assessement. I tend to beleive that "candida or some sort of yeast infection or parasite" may be responsible and has been finding residence in my intestines (right side pain). I have had EKG's, blood work, Upper GI,to name a few.... colonscopy (next week) Last May I had thyroid removed (due to goiter developed after birth of daughter 6 years ago)Up to that point I could count on one hand the amount of times I had been to DR. Thanx for the board , you people know more than DR's.


----------



## kat1020 (May 3, 2001)

Well I don't know if I will ever get well. Over the weekend I was okay but Monday...the pain was back. In my back too!!!


----------



## kat1020 (May 3, 2001)

Well I don't know if I will ever get well. Over the weekend I was okay but Monday...the pain was back. In my back too!!!


----------



## Lin Yu (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi everyone! I'm Lin. I am a researcher in chronic abdominal pain, based in London. My research team is working on a project on chronic abdominal pain in collaboration with King's College London and Guy's and St Thomas NHS Trust in London. We understand that abdominal pain is complex, and can have significant physical, emotional, and social impact on your life. We are investigating the utility of a form of cognitive and behavioural therapy (CBT) for improving the wellbeing and quality of life for people with chronic abdominal pain. As part of the project, we would like to survey some abdominal pain sufferers to inform the development of such a treatment.

If you have chronic abdominal pain and willing to support our research, please clink on the weblink below to participate in the survey. We truly appreciate your kind help.

https://kcliop.eu.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_9RyIRIWgggFzeVT


----------

